# [SOLVED] Cant connect to 192.168.0.1/routerlogin.net



## HazardZ (Oct 3, 2012)

I am tryng to portforward but somehow i cant configurate my modem by typing 192.168.0.1 in the address bar of my Google Chrome webbrowser.
I have searched alot after a solution and restored my modem/router and everything but nothing have worked yet.
I have an second router that are active, but im using my cable are put in the Modem not the Router, 2 other laptops use the router for wireless connection.

When i do IPCONFIG /ALL i get alot of Tunnel/Metro connection results...

- Netgear CG3100
- Modem/Router = Modem
- Swedish Provider, ComHem
- Antivirus "!avast Free Security"

I see that my Default Gateway are my internal ip adress

CMD IPCONFIG /ALL

```
IP Configuration for Windows

***Host Name. . . . . . . . . . : Hazard-Computer
***Primary DNS Suffix. . . . . . . . :
***Node Type. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
***IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . : No
***WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . : No

Ethernet connectivity Local Area Connection:

***Connection-specific DNS Suffix. :
***Description. . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
***Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . : 54-04-A6-53-01-2A
***DHCP enabled. . . . . . . . . . : Yes
***Autoconfiguration enabled. . . : Yes
***Link-local IPv6 address. . . . . . : Fe80 :: cd94: 86fb: bab5: 95f8% 13 (Standard)
***IPv4 address. . . . . . . . . . . : 83.255.199.21 (Standard)
***Netmask. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.240.0
***The loan was obtained. . . . . . . . . . : October 3, 2012 17:15:18
***The loan expires. . . . . . . . . . . : October 3, 2012 22:43:09
***Default Gateway. . . . . . . . . : 83.255.192.1
***DHCP server. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.125.1.11
***IAID DHCPv6. . . . . . . . . : 424936614
***DUID of DHCPv6 client. . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-4C-83-FF-54-04-A6-53-01-2A

***DNS servers. . . . . . . . . . . : 83.255.245.11
***************************************193150193150
***NetBIOS over TCP / IP. . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet connection Hamachi:

***Connection-specific DNS Suffix. :
***Description. . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface
***Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-05-5A-EA-1A
***DHCP enabled. . . . . . . . . . : Yes
***Autoconfiguration enabled. . . : Yes
***IPv6 address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9 b :: 55a: ea1a (Standard)
***Link-local IPv6 address. . . . . . : Fe80 :: 1e2: 1b35: 57e2: 4767% 12 (Standard)
***IPv4 address. . . . . . . . . . . : 5.90.234.26 (Standard)
***Netmask. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
***The loan was obtained. . . . . . . . . . : October 3, 2012 17:15:18
***The loan expires. . . . . . . . . . . : October 3, 2013 17:15:18
***Default Gateway. . . . . . . . . :
***DHCP server. . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
***IAID DHCPv6. . . . . . . . . : 209352965
***DUID of DHCPv6 client. . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-4C-83-FF-54-04-A6-53-01-2A

***DNS servers. . . . . . . . . . . : Fec0: 0:0: ffff :: 1% 1
***************************************fec0: 0:0: ffff :: 2% 1
***************************************fec0: 0:0: ffff :: 3% 1
***NetBIOS over TCP / IP. . . . . . . : Enabled

Metro Connection: Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

***Permission. . . . . . . . . . . . : Offline
***Connection-specific DNS Suffix. :
***Description. . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
***Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
***DHCP enabled. . . . . . . . . . : No
***Autoconfiguration enabled. . . : Yes

Metro Connection: ISATAP. {90FF49A5-2E4D-4ED8-8B89-991B46C39FC3}

***Permission. . . . . . . . . . . . : Offline
***Connection-specific DNS Suffix. :
***Description. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter # 2
***Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
***DHCP enabled. . . . . . . . . . : No
***Autoconfiguration enabled. . . : Yes

Metro Connection: Local Area Connection * 11:

***Permission. . . . . . . . . . . . : Offline
***Connection-specific DNS Suffix. :
***Description. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter # 3
***Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
***DHCP enabled. . . . . . . . . . : No
***Autoconfiguration enabled. . . : Yes

Metro Connection: ISATAP. {958ACB4F-EA64-4FD5-96dB-C87D98D2020F}

***Permission. . . . . . . . . . . . : Offline
***Connection-specific DNS Suffix. :
***Description. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter # 10
***Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
***DHCP enabled. . . . . . . . . . : No
***Autoconfiguration enabled. . . : Yes

Metro Connection: ISATAP. {43296E2D-F4EA-4244-B69C-3BEB2D29B021}

***Permission. . . . . . . . . . . . : Offline
***Connection-specific DNS Suffix. :
***Description. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter # 4
***Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
***DHCP enabled. . . . . . . . . . : No
***Autoconfiguration enabled. . . : Yes

Metro Connection: Reusable ISATAP Interface {AF6DA303-2B2B-499E-B9B8-C0810182819
6}:

***Permission. . . . . . . . . . . . : Offline
***Connection-specific DNS Suffix. :
***Description. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter # 5
***Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
***DHCP enabled. . . . . . . . . . : No
***Autoconfiguration enabled. . . : Yes

Metro Connection: Reusable ISATAP Interface {32372A8C-702B-4AEC-BC77-0B3D93B7E3E
3}

***Permission. . . . . . . . . . . . : Offline
***Connection-specific DNS Suffix. :
***Description. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter # 8
***Physical Address. . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
***DHCP enabled. . . . . . . . . . : No
***Autoconfiguration enabled. . . : Yes
```
CMD IPCONFIG /ALL (Swedish)

```
C:\Users\Hazard>ipconfig /all

IP-konfiguration för Windows

   Värddatornamn . . . . . . . . . . : Hazard-Dator
   Primärt DNS-suffix. . . . . . . . :
   Nodtyp. . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP-routning aktiverat . . . . . . : Nej
   WINS-proxy aktiverat. . . . . . . : Nej

Ethernet-anslutning Anslutning till lokalt nätverk:

   Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . :
   Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
   Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 54-04-A6-53-01-2A
   DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
   Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja
   Länklokal IPv6-adress . . . . . . : fe80::cd94:86fb:bab5:95f8%13(Standard)
   IPv4-adress . . . . . . . . . . . : 83.255.199.21(Standard)
   Nätmask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.240.0
   Lånet erhölls . . . . . . . . . . : den 3 oktober 2012 17:15:18
   Lånet upphör. . . . . . . . . . . : den 3 oktober 2012 22:43:09
   Standard-gateway. . . . . . . . . : 83.255.192.1
   DHCP-server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.125.1.11
   IAID för DHCPv6 . . . . . . . . . : 424936614
   DUID för DHCPv6-klient. . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-4C-83-FF-54-04-A6-53-01-2A

   DNS-servrar . . . . . . . . . . . : 83.255.245.11
                                       193.150.193.150
   NetBIOS över TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Aktiverat

Ethernet-anslutning Hamachi:

   Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . :
   Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface
   Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-05-5A-EA-1A
   DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
   Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja
   IPv6-adress . . . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9b::55a:ea1a(Standard)
   Länklokal IPv6-adress . . . . . . : fe80::1e2:1b35:57e2:4767%12(Standard)
   IPv4-adress . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.90.234.26(Standard)
   Nätmask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
   Lånet erhölls . . . . . . . . . . : den 3 oktober 2012 17:15:18
   Lånet upphör. . . . . . . . . . . : den 3 oktober 2013 17:15:18
   Standard-gateway. . . . . . . . . :
   DHCP-server . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
   IAID för DHCPv6 . . . . . . . . . : 209352965
   DUID för DHCPv6-klient. . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-4C-83-FF-54-04-A6-53-01-2A

   DNS-servrar . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
   NetBIOS över TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Aktiverat

Tunnelanslutning: Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Tillstånd . . . . . . . . . . . . : Frånkopplad
   Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . :
   Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Nej
   Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja

Tunnelanslutning: isatap.{90FF49A5-2E4D-4ED8-8B89-991B46C39FC3}:

   Tillstånd . . . . . . . . . . . . : Frånkopplad
   Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . :
   Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Nej
   Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja

Tunnelanslutning: Anslutning till lokalt nätverk* 11:

   Tillstånd . . . . . . . . . . . . : Frånkopplad
   Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . :
   Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
   Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Nej
   Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja

Tunnelanslutning: isatap.{958ACB4F-EA64-4FD5-96DB-C87D98D2020F}:

   Tillstånd . . . . . . . . . . . . : Frånkopplad
   Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . :
   Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #10
   Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Nej
   Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja

Tunnelanslutning: isatap.{43296E2D-F4EA-4244-B69C-3BEB2D29B021}:

   Tillstånd . . . . . . . . . . . . : Frånkopplad
   Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . :
   Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
   Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Nej
   Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja

Tunnelanslutning: Reusable ISATAP Interface {AF6DA303-2B2B-499E-B9B8-C0810182819
6}:

   Tillstånd . . . . . . . . . . . . : Frånkopplad
   Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . :
   Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
   Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Nej
   Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja

Tunnelanslutning: Reusable ISATAP Interface {32372A8C-702B-4AEC-BC77-0B3D93B7E3E
3}:

   Tillstånd . . . . . . . . . . . . : Frånkopplad
   Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . :
   Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #8
   Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP aktiverat. . . . . . . . . . : Nej
   Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja
```


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Cant connect to 192.168.0.1/routerlogin.net*

Hi and welcome to TSF,

If the computer you are using is connected direct to modem and you are trying to connect to your router ip address it will fail as you have a Public ip address assigned to your computer and is also in a different subnet.

If you wish to connect to your router remove the direct connection from the modem and connect up to the router with that computer.

Alternative use one of the other computers connected to the router and navigate to it's ip[ address and then do the portforwarding.


----------



## HazardZ (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Cant connect to 192.168.0.1/routerlogin.net*

- Won't it be Double NAT if I connect my computer to the router? 
- Im using cable. 
- My router is like an "extra" connection method. 
- I have already portforwarded on my second router but it didn't work...
- My modem has 4 LAN ports


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Cant connect to 192.168.0.1/routerlogin.net*

Sorry i have just looked up your modem and realised it is a modem/router and the ipconfig /all shows you are using your computer in the DMZ zone that is why you have a public ip addres my bad.

When in a DMZ you should not need to forward ports for tha computer in the DMZ to connect to the ip address try typing 83.255.192.1


----------



## HazardZ (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Cant connect to 192.168.0.1/routerlogin.net*

Oh! Ok thanks! :grin:
But so i never need to connect to 192.168.0.1 to configurate the router/modem?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Cant connect to 192.168.0.1/routerlogin.net*

If you are running in a DMZ zone please make sure you have a firewall and anit-virus running as you are directly exposed to the internet and have no protection from the router as you are outside of it.

You are welcome.

Has it helped?


----------



## HazardZ (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Cant connect to 192.168.0.1/routerlogin.net*

Yeah, becuase first it prevented me from making an gameserver, i thought that it wouldn't work, but now i know that it's ok and i know what to do! :dance:

IT WAS EVEN SOLVED WITHIN 2 HOURS! YOU GUYS ARE BEASTS! :thumb:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Cant connect to 192.168.0.1/routerlogin.net*

Glad it has helped I'll mark this thread as solved.


----------

